# Frustrating night at class - feeling so discouraged!



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

We're nearing the end of Charlie's CGC class & I feel like instead of getting better we're getting worse. I can't get him transitioned from the prong to a regular collar - he still walks bad off the prong. Even with the prong, I'm having a hard time giving the proper pop/release correction - I'm trying I just can't get the correction right. I feel like I never should've started this CGC class. 
For the second week in a row I've cried the whole way home. I know Charlie can do this because he does much better when the trainer is handling him. I feel like such an idiot that I'm still struggling with loose leash walking!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

You know that dogs and people learn at different rates. Tayla is in no way ready for CGCat a year and a half. If I get it at some point I'm happy. You are still building a bond. Someday it will just click. Enjoy the journey


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

I haven't been enjoying it lately - it's just not clicking & I want him so badly to walk well on a leash. My goal was to get him off the prong, but its never going to happen. As we speak I'm arguing with my husband about this & I'm just at the end of my rope! He has a martingale collar but walks like an idiot on it & I have no idea how to control him off the prong


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Have you ever tried an Easy Walk harness or a Halti type head harness?


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

I tried an easy walk harness & he just pulls harder. I haven't tried the halti type - cant afford one more piece of equipment & at the moment I'm feeling like I'm probably too unskilled to get the technique of that right either. So frustrating!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Take a little break and a deep breath. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Take a little break and a deep breath. Tomorrow is a new day.


Thank you - I needed to hear that right now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree, you need a break. Charlie will be able to do this but you're not on a time table. I am continuing classes with Bentley because I am not ready to pass the test, let alone him. We will just continue classes until I think we are both ready. Walking nicely doesn't come easy for all dogs.

I used a Halti with Bentley after my surgery because I couldn't have him dragging me around. If you would like to try it I would be more than happy to send you mine. Just shoot me a PM with address. We don't use it anymore.

Give yourself a break. These guys can make our heads explode if we let them


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Loose leash walking is one of the most difficult skills for a dog to learn - their natural pace is much faster than ours, the world is much more exciting than we are, and it is not very rewarding for them. Reward for position. If you want him on your left hold the leash in your right hand with leash crossing your body. Hold a treat in your left hand, lure him into position if need be. Frequently reward him for maintaining position, start with a food reward/praise every couple of steps, then slowly as he gets the 'hang' of it increase the distance before reward/praise is given. Over time you can phase out the food rewards and use praise. Work in short sessions, help him keep his attention on you, talk to him, sing, whatever it takes, vary the pace you walk at, speed up slow down, keep it interesting for him. Use 'life rewards' - go sniff, pee on a tree, meet that person as rewards for walking with you. The goal is to help him CHOOSE to walk with you by rewarding him for doing it.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

What Charliethree described is exactly the way I was able to get Bentley off the Halti and walking nicely at my side. But....it didn't happen overnight so don't be hard on yourself.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah, what they said. 
All dogs are different, mature and learn differently, and have different strenghts and weaknesses. 
You sure should have signed up for CGC class, and if the dog isn't ready to pass, repeat the class! Keep going back! Gladys and I repeated family manners at least 3 times and did several rounds of field in between because she needed a job.
I'm a CGC tester and I can tell you firsthand all dogs have their strengths and weaknesses. Lots of times the ones you see who heel so well they look like they're ready for the competition obedience ring have a complete meltdown on separation anxiety. 
I don't like it when people stomp out mad or cry if the dog can't pass. Not everyone is meant to race through the dog school curriculum or pass CGC after one class.
Keep at it and don't forget to have fun!!!


----------



## Ernie D (Mar 18, 2013)

Ohio mom:

I just finished CGC with Ernie (8 months) and he passed all except one skill....walking on the lead... Don't feel bad. I also use the martingale collar. You are using the right collar....Ernie started out walking beautifully and then about one month ago started yanking his leash and becoming stubborn.....so he didn't pass....this time....so I called his breeder. She told me do not use the gentle leader, it doesn't teach them anything...she said every time he yanks, or sniffs the ground, or pulls, give a small " leash pop", and say " leave it" then "heel".... At first it didn't work, but it does now....you just have to be persistent, and bring treats in your pocket for back up....he still occasionally does stuff, but he knows what he needs to do. Keep working ...goldens are smart, he will get it!!! Sometimes classes are tough because of all the distractions...Ernie takes class at night which sometimes doesn't work well....I have also found he needs to be walked before we go, otherwise he is too wound up when we get there.....hope this helps!!!

Syracuse mom


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Step quietly away from the dog....

You're going to be fine. This is just a minor blip. Charlie3 is giving you great advice.

The other trick that I learned to walking with a loose leash was to just keep changing directions EVERY time the pup hits the end of the leash. This will take from five to twenty minutes so just keep at it. Do not speak to the dog or signal that you are going to switch. The second you feel ANY resistance on the leash, turn around and go the other way until you feel resistance again. It should get to be longer and longer that he goes to the end of that leash. You're not punishing him just reconsidering where you are going. 

It is his job to keep track of your movements, not your job.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

There's no rush to get off the prong if he does well on it. You can keep using it until it becomes his habit to walk nicely. At that point turn the prong inside out, so it becomes like a metal martingale. When he's walking nicely on that move to a regular martingale.

Another option is a collar like this: Leerburg | Dominant Dog Collar™

Ignore what it says about about dominance and stuff, it's just a slip collar that, because you can unclip it, can have a better fit than a collar you have to put over the dog's head. If you watch show dogs, they usually hold the collar right behind the dogs ears. This is the same idea. I think a collar like ths gives you more controller the dog than anything else you can buy. Because there is no extra slack in the collar, it can give the dog immediate information.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you for all the advice. My husband is not willing to try any different collars & says "either he'll get it or he won't". It's become quite a source of stress in our house as he feels the money on classes is wasted because after almost 16 classes & daily walks & trying to do everything right we are still struggling. He walks decent on the prong but still needs more corrections than I like giving him. Im having another good cry about it all this morning & will hopefully be able to get it together soon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

What is more frustrating is that he's at his worst in class. We had several good walks this week but when we get to class he's a hot mess. Testing starts next week & if we don't pass she'll offer it again the following week for those that want to try again. He does MUCH better when class is held inside, but when it's nice out we go to a nearby park - the smells on the grass alone are highly distracting to him. I guess I'm just feeling very singled out & uncomfortable & I didn't feel like this at all in the Level 1 class. I won't know until its time if the test will be indoor or outdoor. His level 1 class was mostly inside & maybe that's why it went better. But he's outside a lot at home & we camp every weekend & he's better. It's just that **** park at class!! Okay, I may be done venting for now. Thank u all for listening - my hubby won't discuss the topic anymore & I feel like the trainer has done all she can.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The CGC covers some of the most important life skills your dog needs to be a super dog - it can be hard and frustrating but as others have said, not all dogs mature at the same rate or are ready at the same time.

Outside can be difficult for sure - but so worth the effort in the end.

Our goldens have inherent love of smells and people - it really is part of what makes them so special, But it is also part of why passing a CGC test is so difficult


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

He is great with greeting people, doesn't jump. I have a hard time keeping him next to me though & am constantly being critiqued because he sits just ahead of me. He's good with the grooming part, the 3 minute part where I leave the room, stay & come - the walking is still our biggest challenge. Meet & greet with people & dogs goes fairly well other than he stops a little ahead of me. Walking in a crowd is hit or miss, but much of that is just his loose leash issues in general.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> We're nearing the end of Charlie's CGC class & I feel like instead of getting better we're getting worse. I can't get him transitioned from the prong to a regular collar - he still walks bad off the prong. Even with the prong, I'm having a hard time giving the proper pop/release correction - I'm trying I just can't get the correction right. I feel like I never should've started this CGC class.
> For the second week in a row I've cried the whole way home. I know Charlie can do this because he does much better when the trainer is handling him. I feel like such an idiot that I'm still struggling with loose leash walking!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm late here.... <- I've been so distracted by personal stuff that I'm not necessarily reading everything or getting the time to comment on everything right away (tragedy! ) 

I did want to chip in here and tell you to please don't worry about it. All of these things from the proper timing to weaning off food and prongs take time and are a learning process for both you and the dog. It's still going to happen, but don't feel like you have a measuring stick and a time limit. Each dog is individual.

I was talking to somebody about our Sammy and all of the times he completely embarrassed my oldest sister. That dog still got his CGC when he was 2 years old, this despite the fact that even when he was 4-5 years old he still was a LOT OF DOG for my sister to take into the obedience ring. She took him out there when he was about 3 years old and my sister went home in tears each show because of him zooming around the ring, jumping on the judge, running out of the ring to visit the world. 

That person I was talking to asked what his breeding was.... when I told her that the dad was a conformation dog with obedience champions stacked behind him and the mom was a field golden with field champions stacked behind him.... the woman basically said "No wonder!" 

Probably in the hands of an experienced trainer - that dog would have been fun for them and picking up titles left and right. He was problem solving smart and too confident for his own good, but that probably would have served him well with somebody who wasn't learning everything for the first time. 

It took my sister 7 years to get his CD with him. With some "I quit" time in the middle of all that. This dog was relatively controlled by the time he was 7. He didn't actually "calm down" until was 9 or so. 

All of this should probably make your dog out to be a lot easier if the worst he's doing is pulling.  And it should help you calm down if he's acting like a normal 1 year old and just so EXCITED about the world around him he can't concentrate. 

One suggestion I have is really make sure you are training with him on a regular collar or even off leash if possible at home or in a place or time when he's willing and eager to "play" with you. This is in the house if he can't handle training outside yet. Get those reps in. The fewer corrections you are using while teaching him to walk nicely on a loose lead with you - the faster he is going to learn. Corrections are wonderful for stopping poor behaviors, but the dog needs to be praised and have good behaviors rewarded consistently and at least 90% of the time. Training off leash in the house will help you learn to use your voice and body language to get your dog's attention instead of tightening up on the leash and pulling him back to position. Always smile and reward at home when he looks up at you and is in position. Over time this will become habit. 

And just as a milder example - Bertie is a good guy and he's going to get his obedience titles probably easier than his brother, but when I take him to classes I still have head-banging-on-wall moments. He can sometimes be very "I'll work for food, you better have food..." :doh: 

So chin up - and always remember to have fun. When your boy is an old man someday, you are going to be smiling as you reminisce about all this. And when you do get his CGC and (I hope) go on to have other fun with him in obedience - you'll know and value all the work that went into those titles.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree with many responses you got so far and just want to add - the training class is mostly for the dog owners and not necessarily for the dog. If you feel frustrated or nervous the dog will sense it and act accordingly and you will see a regress instead of success. Give yourself time and allow both of you to have fun. He will pass the CGC on his own time. 
It is easy to give advice and I have been there myself and frustrated and hard to detach myself and not following my own advice....you get the picture.. 

I have used the halti for a short period of time with Rose. I liked it because I was able to trick her with it. After about a week or two of walking with the halti, I moved the leash between the halti and the regular collar thus leaving the halti on but not attached until the halti was no longer needed.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Have you considered a class that specifically deals with leash work....or even some private lessons that are targeted & tailored to you and your dog?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Charliethree said:


> Loose leash walking is one of the most difficult skills for a dog to learn - their natural pace is much faster than ours, the world is much more exciting than we are, and it is not very rewarding for them. Reward for position. If you want him on your left hold the leash in your right hand with leash crossing your body. Hold a treat in your left hand, lure him into position if need be. Frequently reward him for maintaining position, start with a food reward/praise every couple of steps, then slowly as he gets the 'hang' of it increase the distance before reward/praise is given. Over time you can phase out the food rewards and use praise. Work in short sessions, help him keep his attention on you, talk to him, sing, whatever it takes, vary the pace you walk at, speed up slow down, keep it interesting for him. Use 'life rewards' - go sniff, pee on a tree, meet that person as rewards for walking with you. The goal is to help him CHOOSE to walk with you by rewarding him for doing it.


That is exactly what I do with Tayla. She is to the point where she is fantastic if I hold my hand in that position even without a treat. We don't do it for long periods of time because she is my scent detection and tracking dog and I want her to use her nose and sniff a lot. I just don't want my arm pulled out of its socket.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Just took Charlie on a sort walk & he did really good! We used the prong, but I only had to do 3-4 corrections. It's really warm and humid here today & severe weather is predicted for later so it will likely be his only walk. He's not a fan of the warm weather.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> Just took Charlie on a sort walk & he did really good! We used the prong, but I only had to do 3-4 corrections. It's really warm and humid here today & severe weather is predicted for later so it will likely be his only walk. He's not a fan of the warm weather.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Charlie and Bentley would be best buds!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

It took a really, really long time to get Bella to walk nice. Her formal heeling was fine early on, but not casual walking. I tried all of the things mentioned in this thread. One day, it finally clicked, but it was after literally hundreds and hundreds of miles of walking. I've also learned to walk at a very brisk pace. She would walk slower if I wanted her to, but I might as well do what I can to make it more enjoyable for her. Any faster would be jogging. 

I have used a prong collar, but only use a rolled leather buckle collar for walks now.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nairb said:


> It took a really, really long time to get Bella to walk nice. Her formal heeling was fine early on, but not casual walking. I tried all of the things mentioned in this thread. One day, it finally clicked, but it was after literally hundreds and hundreds of miles of walking. I've also learned to walk at a very brisk pace. She would walk slower if I wanted her to, but I might as well do what I can to make it more enjoyable for her. Any faster would be jogging.
> 
> I have used a prong collar, but only use a rolled leather buckle collar for walks now.


I walk him at a brisk pace when we walk alone, but since my kids are out of school we are going slower so my 6 year old can keep up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Charlie and Bentley would be best buds!


Lol - yes they would. Sometimes I let him out and he looks up at the sun and gets a good blast of heat & then turns around & comes back in without peeing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Just want to say I really have felt bad after CGC class/test before with my Maizie. It was on this forum that so many people encouraged me and gave me confidence to keep going to classes. I'd like to encourage you to learn to enjoy the bonding time you have at class with your dog. Once I got it through my head to enjoy the process, we both seemed to do much better. I have to laugh when I look back on it now...we were both so stressed out for the test that poor Maizie wouldn't even sit when I gave that command. That's something she has done a bazillion times and she couldn't seem to comprehend what I was asking her to do. Stress really takes all the fun out of it and classes can and should be fun. I wish you the best with this and hope that you can sort things out. Sometimes what we expect of ourselves and our dogs can be unrealistic. That doesn't mean we are bad trainers or that our dogs are not ever going to "get it."


----------



## Ernie D (Mar 18, 2013)

As I read all of these posts it sounds very similar...many of us had success early on with leash walking and heeling, and at some point they started to change their behavior a little bit. I think training just takes lots of practice and time....Nothing is perfect. Especially the teenage phase. There are days Ernie will do everything and days he would rather sit in the road, especially if he knows a dog lives there.... He actually waits for them. I want him to finish CGC, but after that who knows....these dogs are very smart and need tons of activity and exercise. Ernie goes to doggy day care 1 day per week and it makes a huge difference in his behavior at home. Golden Retrievers are an active breed that need to be busy. I get many compliments on Ernie's behavior, but I always point out that a lot of work has gone into what people see, and that he didn't arrive that way! At 8 months they are still babies, even though he looks full grown! They are beautiful animals and companions.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

On 01 VeterinaryPartner Home Page - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company! there is a good article on loose leash walking. I taught my first golden to loose leash walk by having her understand that pulling meant no forward movement. Of course, at that time, I had no kids and had all of the time in the World. Dogs pull because they learn to pull and it is reinforcing.... My Tiki was never on a leash as a pup and therefore has always walked well on a leash. If I want to walk multiples, I sometimes use a gentle leader. Turns out that many of mine individually walk well on a leash...


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds familiar! This is me! I sat in tears many times. 

Here’s the classes we took: 1 - 8 week puppy, 3 - 5 week beginner, 5 - 8 week advanced beginner, 1 - 10 week pre open and 1 - 6 week CGC. 

At age 2-1/2 years old Cody passed the CGC. WHEW! It was a ton of work and it was a very big deal to me. I SO encourage you to hang in there! It is well worth it and the sense of pride and accomplishment when Charlie does pass his CGC will be amazing. Your boy is worth it.

DH even had this plaque made for me! Good luck.
Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

That is about the sweetest gift! Give that hubby a cookie!


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

I love the plaque!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> We're nearing the end of Charlie's CGC class & I feel like instead of getting better we're getting worse. I can't get him transitioned from the prong to a regular collar - he still walks bad off the prong. Even with the prong, I'm having a hard time giving the proper pop/release correction - I'm trying I just can't get the correction right. I feel like I never should've started this CGC class.
> For the second week in a row I've cried the whole way home. I know Charlie can do this because he does much better when the trainer is handling him. I feel like such an idiot that I'm still struggling with loose leash walking!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Try switching your tactics, and building a reward zone in heel position. Susan Garrett's online Recall class has a great explanation of this. Try the Dawn Jecs choose to heel games. Since the prong collar hasnt been working, why not try reward based training? My class just took the CGC test with another evaluator( we try not to test our own classes) an 9 of 11 passed with flying colors. Reward based training is extremely effective for a CGC or TDI dog.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Cody'sMom said:


> Sounds familiar! This is me! I sat in tears many times.
> 
> Here’s the classes we took: 1 - 8 week puppy, 3 - 5 week beginner, 5 - 8 week advanced beginner, 1 - 10 week pre open and 1 - 6 week CGC.
> 
> ...


This is the nicest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh man! I feel your pain! I pray things get better for you! I am about to start another CGC prep course this Friday evening since she failed the CGC test last fall following a CGC prep course. Mercy failed due to pulling and jumping. Now, she has improved alot and for a while, I used an Easy Walk Harness. I never used a prong on her. Good luck!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Charliethree said:


> Loose leash walking is one of the most difficult skills for a dog to learn - their natural pace is much faster than ours, the world is much more exciting than we are, and it is not very rewarding for them. Reward for position. If you want him on your left hold the leash in your right hand with leash crossing your body. Hold a treat in your left hand, lure him into position if need be. Frequently reward him for maintaining position, start with a food reward/praise every couple of steps, then slowly as he gets the 'hang' of it increase the distance before reward/praise is given. Over time you can phase out the food rewards and use praise. Work in short sessions, help him keep his attention on you, talk to him, sing, whatever it takes, vary the pace you walk at, speed up slow down, keep it interesting for him. Use 'life rewards' - go sniff, pee on a tree, meet that person as rewards for walking with you. The goal is to help him CHOOSE to walk with you by rewarding him for doing it.


This is how Vicky Rizzo teaches us.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> What is more frustrating is that he's at his worst in class. We had several good walks this week but when we get to class he's a hot mess. Testing starts next week & if we don't pass she'll offer it again the following week for those that want to try again. He does MUCH better when class is held inside, but when it's nice out we go to a nearby park - the smells on the grass alone are highly distracting to him. I guess I'm just feeling very singled out & uncomfortable & I didn't feel like this at all in the Level 1 class. I won't know until its time if the test will be indoor or outdoor. His level 1 class was mostly inside & maybe that's why it went better. But he's outside a lot at home & we camp every weekend & he's better. It's just that **** park at class!! Okay, I may be done venting for now. Thank u all for listening - my hubby won't discuss the topic anymore & I feel like the trainer has done all she can.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mercy is the opposite. She does better outside because there is more space. Just please hold the squirrels and the cats! When I took the test last time, it was held indoors because it was too cold outside. It took place in a church's fellowship hall after they just had a dinner there!:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

These are the classes I took: 2 Puppy, one at Waggin Tails with Peggy Dobbins and one at Liberty Hill Pet Resort with Mary Ann. 1 Basic at Mount Vernon Training Club. 1 CGC Prep at Liberty Hill Pet Resort wit Mary Ann, and 1 Intermediate with Vicki Rizzo. I had my husband attend Basic with Mercy also with Vicki Rizzo. Now I am about to take Advanced (CGC Prep) with Vicki Rizzo.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

He took the test tonight but didn't pass - 3 passed, 3 didn't. Surprisingly he did okay on loose leash walking. He failed the meet & greet with another dog - I couldn't get him to sit for that for the life of me! He also failed the grooming part because he didn't keep 4 on the floor. 
We have the opportunity to retest next week so I'm going to practice like crazy. Of course next week we'll be greeting a different dog, so who knows what will happen. I guess what makes me so proud is that he did pass quite a bit of the test. I got him a smaller martingale collar & it seemed to help. He had a large & now has a medium. And I'm so thankful we can re-test next week!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ernie D (Mar 18, 2013)

He will pass..... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Can't add too much to what everyone else as said, but to say "don't worry about it". There is no magic time table for getting the CGC. We sometimes think we need to get these things done right away. Knowing that Goldens do not settle down until they are closer to 2 years old (if you are lucky) I might not push the CGC right now. I would just continue with obedience training. Again, there is no magic number about how many times you do or do not take training classes. It's not like once they finish puppy, beginner and intermediate class they are done for life. I think I took our Logan boy back to the final intermediate class 3 times in a row, and these were 8 week sessions. Also, don't let what the instructors critique you on get to you personally. You have to kind of develope a "thick skin". Their job is to teach proper techniques. There will be people in the class going into the obedience ring so they need to learn perfect technique; whereas a person just wanting a well-behaved dog might not care if their dogs sit is not rule book perfect. Loose-leash walking/healing was the hardest for us. I remember it taking close to an hour to walk one mile with Logan. Everytime he pulled even a little bit we were turning around and heading the other way. Yes, he was wearing a prong collar. Finally it clicked in his brain. But it definitely did not happen overnight. One thing my husband does admit to friends when they say our dogs are so good - is if it wasn't for the fact I do all dog training classes we would have hounds for pets. The few times he might have complained about the dogs not doing something correctly - I gave him the evil eye and suggested he start spending the time traveling to dog class once a week, and then doing all practicing what we learned in class that day before the next weeks class. It's easy for them to judge until they try it themselves. It's not as easy as it looks. Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Have you tried jogging/running a little bit to start out? When I was first training my puppy, she seemed to have too much energy out of the gate so I would jog as long as I could (which isn't far, maybe half a block) just to calm her down a bit. It was hard to give her treats when she was never "good" and just walking took a long time to get her energy at a workable level. After awhile, I didn't need to do this anymore.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Unfortunately we can't afford more classes for awhile $300 in the last 4 months on training has us a little tapped out. We will try for the test next week, & then will just have to be working with him at home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Hang in there - all your hard work will 'pay off' long run!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Some of the local breed clubs around here offer a "CGC class" as their public service project. They charge $25 or so, meet once a week and then offer the test at the last class. You might want to look into that.

I like the running/jogging at the beginning of a walk. I did that for class too.


----------

